# Please HELP!!!!



## Wicked_Phantasy (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope I'm in the right section, unfortunately, it could also be another one as well. I am parting out a HP Pavilion a1410y, well, at least, I am after the CD-Writer which is faster than mine. I'm moving so rather than drag around three computers, one which is junk, I wanted a few parts. 

Okay, if you read my bio you'll discover that I am a software genius but hardware illiterate. I've read the VERY few articles on the web, and thus far I have disconnected the wide, very thin, gray strip (it says "Master" and "Slave" on it - I reserve comment on that, but I got a good laugh), I got the power source out, I got the slide side case off, obviously, and the front. Thus far, I have removed the two side screws (only on slide case side beneath the green strip), three from underneath, but I am now discovering that despite this "brilliant," at least for me, accomplishment there is one screw I cannot reach, and I *BELIEVE *that there are two screws on the other side. My problem comes down to this...I don't have the faintest idea how to get the "other" side open, I guess it would be "removing the case"? :4-dontkno There are these little, round silver dots (possibly very odd screws) with deep round indentations all around the other side. I ran to the local Home Depot and Lowe's trying to match that indentation (I drew it) and there is nothing matching it. So here I am, unable to get into the other side where there is, at least ONE screw I can't get to, and possibly two more. With the move this coming Friday I do not have the time and never the money to any of the computer stores around that charge $150 just to look at it, never mind get the slide case off. The two times that I've been to a repair shop, once to get a new power pack and when I got my new computer I needed the modem reattached, those two visits have costed me, together, over $800 (Dallas, Texas SUCKS!)  

Anyway, please, please, please, please, can someone tell me how to get into the case, there MUST be some way because it one article it TOLD me to remove the entire case . . . just didn't bother mentioning HOW. It's terribly depressing for me because this was the FIRST time I had managed to do anything involving hardware by myself, and now I feel like a bigger idiot than before. :sigh: It's really not fair to be this stupid. 

Thank you for any help in advance, it is greatly appreciated. And thank you for taking the time to read this question, even if you don't have an answer!!!

Thanks again,
Aspen


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

yes some of those cases are tricky. I would personally have to look at HP support and see if they have a closeup of the case or something documented in the manual about the procedure involved to open it. They have to allow access to it in the case of upgrading memory or even a hard drive. So i'm sure it's possible.

I'll look it up this weekend.



Wicked_Phantasy said:


> I hope I'm in the right section, unfortunately, it could also be another one as well. I am parting out a HP Pavilion a1410y, well, at least, I am after the CD-Writer which is faster than mine. I'm moving so rather than drag around three computers, one which is junk, I wanted a few parts.
> 
> Okay, if you read my bio you'll discover that I am a software genius but hardware illiterate. I've read the VERY few articles on the web, and thus far I have disconnected the wide, very thin, gray strip (it says "Master" and "Slave" on it - I reserve comment on that, but I got a good laugh), I got the power source out, I got the slide side case off, obviously, and the front. Thus far, I have removed the two side screws (only on slide case side beneath the green strip), three from underneath, but I am now discovering that despite this "brilliant," at least for me, accomplishment there is one screw I cannot reach, and I *BELIEVE *that there are two screws on the other side. My problem comes down to this...I don't have the faintest idea how to get the "other" side open, I guess it would be "removing the case"? :4-dontkno There are these little, round silver dots (possibly very odd screws) with deep round indentations all around the other side. I ran to the local Home Depot and Lowe's trying to match that indentation (I drew it) and there is nothing matching it. So here I am, unable to get into the other side where there is, at least ONE screw I can't get to, and possibly two more. With the move this coming Friday I do not have the time and never the money to any of the computer stores around that charge $150 just to look at it, never mind get the slide case off. The two times that I've been to a repair shop, once to get a new power pack and when I got my new computer I needed the modem reattached, those two visits have costed me, together, over $800 (Dallas, Texas SUCKS!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked_Phantasy (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm, thank you! HP is in the business of saving paper, and my manuals look something like a McDonald's Value Menu - only smaller. They give you a HP Support guide in your computer, they say nothing about the case, and if you really need an answer . . . forget about it. I'll go to HP Support online and see if I can find anything, but so far, I've exhausted HP case removal. It seems everyone in the world can found "remove case" because that is what everyone says and there are no additional thoughts. I called four computer repair shops this morning, they don't sell "parts" BUT I could bring it in. Pfft! I went to the computer/electronics store, but Saturday mornings look more like a heavy metal concert, and short of trying to sell you a NEW computer, they were brainless . . . I mean, clueless. 

I greatly appreciate anything you can find, and I will be searching as well, but after Lowe's and Home Depot I don't understand those screws (if that is what they are.) Thank you so much for your help already, and for anything you can find. 
Aspen


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, I just erased my old post and am replacing it with this...
I want you to know this took forever and a day to find but this is PDF they don't want you to find I guess...

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00311110/c00311110.pdf

Don't ask me how I found it, just send me lots and lots of money, LOL.

Please reply back and let me know you got this and if you were indeed able to do what you needed to do. This is the actual service manual not the little poster they throw in the box. By the look of my research, your computer was a Custom to order and not bought retail... finding this made it that much harder.

Enjoy!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job finding that manual smz!



> There are these little, round silver dots (possibly very odd screws) with deep round indentations all around the other side


Sounds like a rivet to me, they can only be removed by drilling, why on earth a side case would be riveted is beyond me.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

For a second there, I thought it was the user posting the compliment. So I guess I'll pat myself on the back one more time when he gets to see what i found for him.

One thing about myself that I'm sure some of the team members are figuring out about me. I am a persistant person, sometimes known as a perfectionist. I ever have a small case of medical OCD which contributes to this behavior. But I have the resources and more experience then I can keep track of find solutions that appear to be so distant, you would think the only way to find them is to take a trip on Nasa's next Mars mission.

I don't like to take credit for finding solutions on the forum to often, but I have to hand it to myself, I think I did pretty good considering I had -0 to work with.

Thanks again Dob for the nice words.
:wave: 


Doby said:


> Nice job finding that manual smz!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a rivet to me, they can only be removed by drilling, why on earth a side case would be riveted is beyond me.


----------



## Wicked_Phantasy (Mar 23, 2007)

No, but *I* thank you...I'm having problems with earthlink today, so this might shut down in the time I am writing this, I will download it as long as my server stays up, but I wanted to thank you now in case I am down for another freaking day. You are amazing thank you so much!!!!! I'll write again immediately after I read it to thank you again (provided earthlink remembers why I pay them). Thank you for now!!!!!!!!!!!

Aspen


----------



## Wicked_Phantasy (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, I'm downloading, and I seem to have screamed loud enough and I'm still working for a minute. My computers were not custom actually, they were...cheap. Both of mine were bought at either Wal-mart or Office Depot. The one that I am removing the CD from was bought from HP, themselves, and was from their "dirt cheap, hope you don't plan on actually using this computer" line of products. It's the saddest computer because it ran SO slow it took five minutes to get My Documents open, after everything had loaded. I took off everything (software) he didn't need, which was most of it, and I felt sorry for him. My father got it for himself, but he still can't work a DVD so it was hopeless for him. Three months after he got it he still couldn't turn it on without help. Sad but true. Typically, writer equals poor, so everyone dumps their old stuff on me. Not that I'm complaining, if I clean out my refrigerator before anyone comes to visit my Mom goes to the store for me and my dogs and I eat steak for every meal for weeks - there is NOTHING wrong with that. LMBO!

I so greatly appreciate the time you spent working on this, you are my savior!!! What it looks like is I'm going to be going back to Home Depot for a drill. It's 6 here so I'm not going to be able to go until tomorrow morning, but I'll let you know how it turns out. For now...thank you. I greatly appreciate your time and effort, and I'm glad that you were finally able to answer a question because of me...I needed it desperately. Thank you sincerely.

Aspen


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

use a dremel W/cutoff wheel and grind the head off of weird fastener. whether you drill or grind,clean the whole mess with compressed air.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Alrighty Wicked,
I am very happy you are pleased and can disassemble your Pavillion however you would like to... It's amazing HP keeps this information such a secret. Like geek squad and firedog are the only people allow to have access to these links? It just doesn't make sense but i guess they don't want the average consumer opening up their cases. They prefer to call support and then refer them to hpshopping.com to buy additional parts and/or upgrades.

You take it easy now.


----------

